

Jack Dorsey: The Future Has Already Arrived - watershawl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AckvbL5Tfic&feature=em-subs_digest&list=TLbikeU0Kzux8

======
watershawl
"If I could explore the world, if I could craft something and really learn how
to build and how to build a vision of what I wanted to see in the world – I
could do amazing things…always.

The most important thing for me to do is to see a picture of where I want to
go – see a picture of what I want to do in the world – and then figure out how
to work backwards from that.

William Gibson said, ‘The future has already arrived. It’s just not evenly
distributed yet.’ This is exactly how we run our companies as well…An idea
that can change the course of the company can happen anywhere in the company.
The future is already in all of your heads and your work, everything you have
to do in your life is to distribute it.

Realizing that picture and making sure that I am distributing my idea,
distributing my picture…is the most important thing – it’s to have that strong
vision – to have that strong sense of what you want to do in the world – to be
selfish to build something for yourself and be able to convince others to do
the same. -Jack Dorsey"

